# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس تراجم العلماء وطلبة العلم المعاصرين >  صفحة الشيخ علي بن عبد العزيز موسى .. ترجمته .. دروسه ..أخباره ..موضوع متجدد .

## سالم أبو سعد

السلام عليكم إخواني الكرام 
كنت قد كتبت ترجمتة يسيرة منذ فتره طويله لفضيلة الشيخ علي بن عبد العزيز موسى 
ولم تكن هذه الترجمة دقيقه ، فقد حوت بعض الأخطاء ، ولذا قررت أن أنشأ هذه  الصفحة 
لتكون صفحة خاصه بكل ما يخص فضيلة الشيخ علي ...ترجمته ....روابط  دروسه ...وآخر 
أخبار الشيخ وأيضا فيها سأجيب عن كل الأسئلة الخاصة بالتعريف  بالشيخ ومواعيد دروسه 
ومكانها ...الخ 

    ==============================  =================
    التعريف بفضيلة الشيخ على بن عبد العزيز موسى وكتبه. 
   ==============================

   هذه لمحة سريعة عن مؤلفات فضيلة الشيخ علي بن عبد العزيز موسى ، وهو من مشايخ ودعاة
 مصر ، تلقى العلم عن أكابر العلماء في المملكة العربية السعودية .وذلك لمدة 11 عام .


*من مشايخه :*


   1- سماحة الشيخ العلامة عبد العزيز بن باز – رحمه الله – وقد تتلمذ على يديه لمدة عامين 
تقريباً فى درس الخميس بالجامع الكبير بالرياض ، وكان يحضر هذا الدرس جمع من أهل العلم 
منهم : سماحة الشيخ / عبد العزيز آل الشيخ الفتى الحالى – حفظه الله - ، وفضيلة الشيخ / 
عبد الرحمن بن ناصر البراك .                             
   2- فضيلة الشيخ العلامة صالح بن فوزان الفوزان –  حفظه الله – فى درس الفجر.
  3 – فضيلة الشيخ عبد العزيز بن عبد الله  الراجحي – حفظه الله – في درس الفجر بجامع الأمير
 سلطان بحى (الربوة) وذلك بعد وفاة سماحة الشيخ العلامة عبد العزيز بن باز (رحمه الله)    
   4- فضيلة الشيخ / صالح الأطرم – رحمه الله - عضو االلجنة الدائمة وقد حضر له شيئاً يسيراً 
بمسجده بحى ( النسيم ) .
   5- فضيلة الشيخ / عبد الكريم بن عبد الله الخضير– حفظه الله-  عضو االلجنة الدائمة وقد 
حضر له شيئاً يسيراً بمسجده بحى( النسيم ) .
 ==============================  =========
 
    وقد قام – وفقه الله - بشرح عدد من كتب السلف في مختلف الفروع ، فمن شروحاته على
 طلبته بمسجد أنصار السنة – مركز بدر – محافظة البحيرة : 

أولاً : كتب العقيدة والمنهج :
 
   1- الأصول الثلاثة ( لشيخ الإسلام محمد بن عبد الوهاب ) .
   2- القواعد الأربع ( لشيخ الإسلام محمد بن عبد الوهاب ) .
   3- الحائية ( لابن أبى داود ) .  
   4- السفارينية ( للسفارينى ) .
   5- أصول السنة ( للإمام أحمد بن حنبل ) .
   6- تجريد التوحيد المفيد ( للمقريزي ) .
   7- فتح المجيد ( لعبد الرحمن بن حسن آل الشيخ ) .
   8- عقيدة السلف أصحاب الحديث ( لأبي عثمان إسماعيل الصابوني ).
   9- الشريعة ( للآجري ) .
   10- شرح السنة ( للبربهاري ) .

 ثانياً : الفقه وأصوله :
 
   1- منهج السالكين وتوضيح الفقه في الدين ( لعبد الرحمن بن ناصر السعدي) .
   2- متن الغاية والتقريب ( متن أبي شجاع ) ( لأبي شجاع ) .
   3- العدة شرح العمدة ( لضياء الدين المقدسي ) .
   4- الأصول من علم الأصول ( للعلامة : محمد بن صالح العثيمين ) .

 ثالثاً : التفسير :
 
   1- مقدمة التفسير ( لشيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية ) .
   2- تيسير الكريم المنان في تفسير كلام الرحمن ( لعبد الرحمن بن ناصر السعدي ) .
   3- تفسير القرآن العظيم ( للحافظ إسماعيل بن كثير ) .

 رابعاً : المصطلح :
 
   1- البيقونية ( للبيقوني ) .
   2- نخبة الفِكَر ( للحافظ ابن حجر ).

 خامساً : آداب :
 
   1- حلية طالب العلم ( للعلامة بكر أبو زيد ) .

 سادساً : اللغة :
 
   1- الأجروميَّة 
      وهذه صوره لبعض كتب الشيخ 
http://www9.0zz0.com/2010/06/17/10/272613441.jpg

 - أما عن إجازاته في القرآن الكريم :
 
    1- فقرأ رواية حفص عن عاصم على شيخه محمد فخر الدين بليغ حفظه الله بجامع عمر بن 
حسن آل الشيخ بحي السعادة بالرياض وأجيز فيها.
   2- رواية شعبة بن عياش عن عاصم على شيخه محمد فخر الدين بليغ حفظه الله بجامع عمر بن 
حسن آل الشيخ بحي السعادة بالرياض وأجيز فيها.
   3- رواية ابن كثير المكي حتى سورة سبأ على شيخه محمد فخر الدين بليغ حفظه الله بجامع عمر 
بن حسن آل الشيخ بحي السعادة بالرياض.
 
أما عن مؤلفاته : 

أولاً : المطبوعة: 

   1- تنبيه الإخوان إلى حقيقة الإيمان.
   2- إتحاف النبلاء برد شبهات من وقع في الإرجاء .
   3- القول السديد في بيان الأخطاء الواقعة في كتاب فضل الغني الحميد.  
   4- مهلاً أيها الحزبيون .
   5- الأقوال النافعة لإزالة بعض المنكرات الشائعة .
   6- عوائق في طريق الدعوة إلى الله  .
   7- قطوف من صلاة الكسوف .
   8- النار دار الأشقياء .
   9- الجنة دار السعداء .
   10- نظم المرجان في خشية الرحمن.
   11- شحذ الهمة تجاه طلب العلم عند سلف الأمة .
   12- أين دمعتك في دموع الباكين ؟ 
   13- الطريق إلى حسن الخلق .
   14- إلى الشباب.
   15- الدرر البهية إلى فتاة الجامعة والثانوية .
   16- تنبيه الصحب إلى مشروعية تسوية الصف بالمنكب والكعب.
   17- التوكل حقيقته – أنواعه – مقاماته – ثماره .
   18- فاحشة قوم لوط عليه السلام – حكمها – أسبابها – سبل الوقاية والعلاج.
   19- أختى المسلمة : احذرى الموضة .
   20- ياأهل الأماني والغرور : استعدوا ليوم البعث والنشور .
   21- الاستغفار فوائد وثمار .
   22- محاسبة النفس .
   23- التداوي بالحجامة بين الشرع والطب .

تحت الطبع والإعداد :

   1- الثمر الداني شرح نونية القحطانى .
   2- الرد القويم على الذين يكفرون الحكام المسلمين .
   3- التعليقات الجياد على أخطاء النووى العقدية فى شرح صحيح مسلم بن الحجاج .
   4- القول الزاهر فى آداب المسافر .
   5- الطريق إلى السعادة .
   6- هل جلسة الاستراحة من سنن الصلاة ؟ 
   7- الزهد وأحوال الزاهدين .
   8- طلب العلم بين اجتهاد السلف وتكاسل الخلف .
  ==============================  ===
 
أما بالنسبة لدروس الشيخ فهي كالآتي 


*يوم الأحد*

*  بعد المغرب-----( كتاب شرح السنة للبربهاري )*  
* بعد العشاء* *-----(كتاب نخبة الفكر )*

*  يوم الثلاثاء*

*بعد المغرب-----( كتاب تفسير السعدي)* 
* بعد العشاء-----( حلية طالب العلم)*

*يوم الخميس*

* بعد العصر   -----( العقيدة السفارنية )*
*                          -----( مقدمة التفسير لابن تيمية )*
*                         -----( البيقونية  )*
* بعد المغرب----- ( شرح متن أب شجاع )*
* بعد العشاء-----( الأصول من علم الأصول )*
* 
* *وهذا جدول بالدروس* 


   ==============================  ======
  وهذا رابط المشاركة القديمة لترجمة الشيخ
http://majles.alukah.net/showthread.php?t=59819
==========================
   وسوف أقوم لاحقا بإذن الله بعمل تلخيص لكل كتاب على حده ،
كما سيتم وضع دروس الشيخ أول بأول ....................
   وأي معلومات عن الشيخ أو عن كتبه أنا تحت أمركم .
السلام عليكم

----------


## أبو وائل الجزائري

وفقك الله أيها الأخ الكريم وسدّدك ننتظر منك ونتابع هذا الخير الموعود.

----------


## أبو فارس السلفي

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

أكمل، وأحبذ وضع صوتيات وكتب الشيخ (وورد أو مصورة) والله الموفق.


أبو فارس

----------


## أبو عبد الرحمن السالمي

للرفع

----------


## أبو وسام السلفى

هل من جديد عن الشيخ 
وهل لك أن ترفع لنا دروسه بارك الله فيك

----------


## الفاروق صلاح

> السلام عليكم إخواني الكرام 
> كنت قد كتبت ترجمتة يسيرة منذ فتره طويله لفضيلة الشيخ علي بن عبد العزيز موسى 
> ولم تكن هذه الترجمة دقيقه ، فقد حوت بعض الأخطاء ، ولذا قررت أن أنشأ هذه  الصفحة 
> لتكون صفحة خاصه بكل ما يخص فضيلة الشيخ علي ...ترجمته ....روابط  دروسه ...وآخر 
> أخبار الشيخ وأيضا فيها سأجيب عن كل الأسئلة الخاصة بالتعريف  بالشيخ ومواعيد دروسه 
> ومكانها ...الخ 
> 
>     ==============================  =================
>     التعريف بفضيلة الشيخ على بن عبد العزيز موسى وكتبه. 
> ...


ونضيف اخواني ان بفضل الله تعالي, ومن باب التيسير علي الطلبه قد نظم لنا فضيله الشيخ سلسله دروس منهجيه مباشره علي غرفه لواء السنه ببرنامج البالتوك , حيث يلقيها الشيخ بنفسه مباشره علي الغرفه , وبعد الدرس يفتح الشيخ حوارا مفتوحا , ويتبقي الاسئله 
فمن اراد الحضور يتواصل معنا عبر هذا الاميل  
alfarooksalah@yahoo.com

----------


## معتز الدرعمي

نريد تحميل كتب الشيخ

----------


## أبو عمران المصري

هل من جديد؟

----------


## ابوخزيمةالمصرى

أرجو نقله للتراجم

----------


## ابوخزيمةالمصرى

http://www.ibn-abdelaziz.com/index.htmlوهذا موقع الشيخ حفظه الله

----------

